# Smoked cheese look?



## muddydogs (Dec 23, 2016)

Second time I smoked cheese and this time it doesn't really look like it smoked at all. Comparing pics online and my first batch this batch has no smokey color problem is my pellets flamed up twice on my first batch once getting the smoker up to 100 degrees and the other time my smoker got to 140 before I caught it so I figure some of the color and look to my first batch is probably due to a little heat.

I smoked cheddar, pepper jack and Monterrey jack along with some butter, outside temp was 35 to 40 degrees, smoker temp stayed right around 54 degrees, used cherry pellets in my mailbox mod. After 2 hours of smoke I decided to light the other end of my Amaze-N pellet tray to get more smoke on the cheese, ended up smoking the cheese for 6 hours.

Cheese going in.













20161223_100139_zpsl9180twy.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 23, 2016






After 6 hours.













20161223_161712_zpsuelqr3gv.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 23, 2016


















20161223_161726_zpszvhwbart.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Were you getting plenty of smoke from the tray?

Sometimes with cheese less smoke is better anyway.

Al


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 24, 2016)

Well everything changed after a few hours setting on the counter and this morning it definitely looks like smoked cheese. Now I'm hoping I didn't smoke the blocks to much. Amazing the color change after just a few hours setting at room temperature.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

It will be perfect. I sometimes smoke mine twice as long and it is good.

We had some last night at a gathering that I smoked for 12hrs in March of this year, everyone loved it and said it was incredible. It did not last long at all.


----------

